# What exactly does the sharpening tool do?



## BrandonLaw (Apr 14, 2013)

Before someone says "It sharpens the image duh!"  Let me clarify I am curious about what the sharpening tool in my photo editing software (ViewNX2) is actually doing to the photo? Does cranking up the sharpening have a downside? So far I like the way it looks when I sharpen up my pictures in post I just want to make sure it isn't doing something bad to the pixels or anything since I am totally clueless haha. Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

The most basic way I can explain it is that it increases the contrast of edges.

And, yes, you certainly can over-do it.

Next time you're editing a photo, crank the sharpening up as high as it will go and see how that looks, lol.


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 14, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> The most basic way I can explain it is that it increases the contrast of edges.
> 
> And, yes, you certainly can over-do it.
> 
> Next time you're editing a photo, crank the sharpening up as high as it will go and see how that looks, lol.



That's part of the reason I was asking because I have been and I like how sharp it makes the pictures look I guess the easiest way would be for me to post an example of what I am talking about and see if you think it looks crappy.

This one is straight out of the camera 



DSC_0087 by BrandonLaw87, on Flickr

This one I edited and turned the sharpness all the way up does it look bad?



Stacks1 by BrandonLaw87, on Flickr
Thanks!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

Zoom in to 100%, then max it out.  Compare that to what it looked like before you did anything.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 14, 2013)

I think "all the way" may be more in the software I'm using than the software you're using.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 14, 2013)

When you overdo the sharpening, fine details start to get "halos" around them.  Noise gets sharpened too.  There's a point of "just enough".


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 14, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I think "all the way" may be more in the software I'm using than the software you're using.



I'm positive it is the software I am using is very basic it's just the software Nikon gives you for free.


----------



## amolitor (Apr 14, 2013)

Traditional "unsharp mask" sharpening also trades global contrast for local. Overall, the image will look flatter. Up close, it will look punchier.


----------



## KmH (Apr 14, 2013)

If you want the whole 'skinny' - Real World Image Sharpening with Adobe Photoshop, Camera Raw, and Lightroom (2nd Edition)
What exactly does the sharpening tool do? - Bing


There are several sharpening tools, and several sharpening techniques that don't use a sharpening tool.

The Shapening panel in ACR (Camera Raw/Lightroom Develop module)
The Shapening Tool in Photoshop.
The Sharpening filters in Photoshop.
High pass filter sharpening.
Luminosity blending mode sharpening.


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow! That is a lot of sharpening options haha! I only have a little sharpening bar that goes up to ten in ViewNX2 I am waiting a bit to upgrade because I want to make my photography better before getting into serious editing.

Also thank you for the article and the bing search results it was very informative.


----------

